# dozens and dozens of patterns



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_patterns.html


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW! You can say that again!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/FREE_Knitting_Patterns__L300218.html?showAll=yes

http://www.carewear.org/index.cfm?pid=patterns/_patterns.cfm

http://www.redcross.org/museum/exhibits/knits.asp

http://www.helloyarn.com/irishhikingcarf.htm


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.woolworks.org/patterns.html

http://www.*************/knitting-patterns


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.knitomatic.com/patterns.htm


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! So many patterns, so little time!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for yet another site to spend hours looking through!! Love it Many thanks and God Bless


----------



## Caroline46 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is AMAZING. Thank you


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

STOP!!!!!! (cry for help)
I have hundreds printed out now and at 64 am conscious of there perhaps not being enough time to do all of them.
But, every day, another wonderful site and wonderful new patterns.
This addiction has got the better of me......I am lost........


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, yes, I just added another 100 years to my life in order to complete all these patterns I have downloaded. May need another computer to hold the new ones! Many thanks.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I can see I'm going to be there for awhile - thank you !!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy Cow!


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me of that site. Lots of lovely wraps!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

And to think I spent a lot of time yesterday looking for a pattern (I didn't find) Should have waited...so many choices. THANK-YOU


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Holy Cow!


For sure!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gulp. That is a lot of patterns. Some of the sites I had and some are new. Thanks a bunch everyone!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for sharing! )


----------

